# ISO Potato ideas



## luvs (Apr 14, 2006)

okay. so i'm stuck on this potato thing. i have like 30 pounds of potatoes. well, then i bought these very little potatoes (little like a pariessiene potato!). other than boiling, what can i cook with those? roast them?
thank you


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 14, 2006)

Definatly roast the little potatoes.


----------



## ironchef (Apr 14, 2006)

You can boil them also and make a bunch of different things: gnocchi, croquettes, ravioli filling, etc. Look through your culinary textbooks and experiment with whatever they have in there.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok the big potatoes like Iron Chef said, maybe a nice gratin,knish,potato soup,swiss rosti one of my favorites,potatoes anna.


----------



## Constance (Apr 14, 2006)

Things you can do with larger potatoes: mashed, scalloped, au gratin, baked, twice baked, braised, fried...potato soup, any soup, potato salad...cook with any roasting or braising meat (pot roast)...eat raw with a dash of salt.

I am a mid-western girl, and have never met a potato I didn't like.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 14, 2006)

God bless the potato.


----------



## luvs (Apr 14, 2006)

i thank you dearly. so many lovely potato recipes. i want to make potatoes Anna. that was a school item. 
i just went & got many more pounds of potatoes. gotta wash my utensils & get to slicing. later!


----------



## jkath (Apr 14, 2006)

How about a baked potato soup? That's always a winner around here.

Or perhaps cube a ton of them, roast with a bit of oil on a cookie sheet, then top with grated cheese, chopped green onions, diced tomatoes, diced olives....put back into the oven, cook till cheese melts, then top with tiny dollops of sour cream, back into the oven till the sc is warm and serve. Super Super good.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 14, 2006)

Consider Lyonnaise potatoes.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 15, 2006)

A number of years ago we were given little taters, home grown, by a very good friend.

We tossed them into the veggie part of the fridge, and, yes, we forgot about them.

Cleaning out the fridge is not a high priority about here, too much else to do.

About six months later we found them, and decided to cook them up.

There was, as I remember, a little discussion about would they be any good, and I offered to be the test subject (we gotta get a cat, sorry, LOL).

They were so sweet and tasty it was unbelievable.

Have done that mistake a couple of times since, on purpose, and now that we have our old fridge in the cellar will probably do it again.

Thanks for bringing the subject up Luvs. I had forgotten about that.

Will be going to the farm stand in the morning and will put some away.

I can only suppose it is what our ancestors found in their root cellars in the spring.

But they are so good.

Happy Easter.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 15, 2006)

A number of years ago we were given little taters, home grown, by a very good friend.

We tossed them into the veggie part of the fridge, and, yes, we forgot about them.

Cleaning out the fridge is not a high priority about here, too much else to do.

About six months later we found them, and decided to cook them up.

There was, as I remember, a little discussion about would they be any good, and I offered to be the test subject (we gotta get a cat, sorry, LOL).

They were so sweet and tasty it was unbelievable.

Have done that mistake a couple of times since, on purpose, and now that we have our old fridge in the cellar will probably do it again.

Thanks for bringing the subject up Luvs. I had forgotten about that.

Will be going to the farm stand in the morning and will put some away.

I can only suppose it is what our ancestors found in their root cellars in the spring.

But they are so good.

Happy Easter.


----------



## auntdot (Apr 15, 2006)

Sorry for the double post, my computer seems to be having problems.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Apr 15, 2006)

Just keep in mind that different types of potatoes lend themselves to different cooking methods.  Big starchy fluffy Idaho bakers are a lot different from waxy White Rose & baby reds & Yukons.

That said, I'm making this tomorrow for the first time to accompany our smoked Easter turkey:

POTATO GRATIN WITH BOURSIN 
2 cups heavy cream 
1 - 5 ounce package Boursin cheese with Herbs 
3 pounds small red potatoes, thinly sliced (use mandolin) 
Salt and Pepper 
Butter a 9 x 13 baking dish. In saucepan, melt Boursin cheese with the cream. In the baking dish, layer 1/2 the potatoes, salt and pepper, pour half of the cheese mixture over, and repeat the layers. Bake 1 hour at 400*. 

I'll be using baby Yukon Gold potatoes instead of the reds, & Alouette cheese instead of Boursin, but I'm sure it will turn out the same.  Baby Yukons are pretty close to baby reds, & Alouette is Boursin's direct competitor.

Regardless, I can feel my arteries hardening already just from reading the recipe.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 15, 2006)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Ok the big potatoes like Iron Chef said, maybe a nice gratin,knish,potato soup,swiss rosti one of my favorites,potatoes anna.



Hey!  I was going to say Potatoes Anna.

Another, often ovelooked way of serving potatoes is to rice them, sprinkle on a bit of salt, and then top with butter.  It's simple, elegent (the potato strands are pretty), and tastes great.  

Another great form for the potato is to dice, and combine with diced corn beef to make home-made corned beef hash.

And then there's hash browns and french fries.  For kids, parboil the uncooked french frys until lightly softend.  Then take the still firm fries, drain, and pan fry in two inches of 360' oil, or deep fry, both until golden brown.  Then drain and served by stacking as you would square timbers to form a log cabin.  Place a hamberger or hot dog inside the cabin.

Another elegent way to use potatoes is to slice, and place in a well-buttered pan, taking care to lay the bottom layer to resemble a flower.  Place other slices vertically against the side, again well buttered, to form a wall.  Then layer the remaining potatoes and spray with cooking oil.  Lightly salt each layer.  When done, simply invert and you have a pretty Potatoes Anna with a flowering top.  This dish is best done in a springform pan.

Use potatoes in chowders and stews, roasted on a cookie sheet, baked alongside a good roast, diced, mashed, shredded and used as a stuffing for whole chickens, or cornish game hens, etc.  You can even slice thin and make your own kettle chips, or shoestring potatoes.

Only the limits of you imagination apply.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## luvs (Apr 15, 2006)

thank you so much for your suggestions. jkath, i love baked potato soup. i think that may be my next one. what a great crew of people!


----------



## mudbug (Apr 15, 2006)

I like Breezy's gratin and Weed's idea about potatoes Anna.

Just got sweet potatoes this morning so I think I will go for the springform pan idea, but Breezy, I have Boursin in the freezer that will soon have to be transformed into your dish - sounds deelish.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Apr 15, 2006)

I could eat gnocchi and oven roasted rosemary potatoes everyday... 

Also jkath had another absolutely winning recipe which she shared with me a while back...
This one is really, really tasty!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 15, 2006)

With the little ones, boil them whole (or cut the larger ones in half); when they're done, drain well and put back on the stove to get any residual liquid out.  Add butter, salt, pepper, some heavy cream, and some baby peas (I use frozen, and just thaw them in the microwave), along with some fresh parsley.  Stir the taters around so some of them sort of break up around the edges, and that will thicken the cream.  I can't make enough of these at my house!


----------



## mish (Apr 15, 2006)

Lots 'n lots of loaded potato skins, like TGIF's - bacon, shredded Jack/cheddar, sour cream & chives. YUM. Some salsa or guac on the side.  Or the Three-for-all with a Margarita:






Three-for-All. Packed with Potato Skins, Fried Mozzarella and Buffalo Wings. Serve with sour cream and green onions, marinara sauce and Bleu cheese dressing.


----------



## biev (Apr 17, 2006)

I like them baked the best, or on veggie kebabs. Another good way to cook them in the oven is to cut them in quarters, roll them in olive oil and bake on a cookie sheet with herbs and spices. Works with the big potatoes too, and it's healthier than fries.


----------



## letscook (Apr 17, 2006)

I like to make potatoes wedges.
Let me remind you not a low calorie dish.
no extact measurments either

Fry up some bacon and save the grease. crumble the bacon.
cut the poatoes into wedges and place in a bowl. 
pour the bacon grease over the potatoes and mix till coated. 
If you didn't get much bacon grease from cooking add some olive oil.
sprinke with spices of choice ( I use Emeril's Bam mix which you can get the recipe form the food tv.com) like garlic. onion powder, salt pepper, paprika, chili powder or cayenne pepper. and mix till all is coated again
then line them up on a cookie sheet (with edges) and bake 350 degree till done approx 35-45 min depending on oven and then put on shredded cheese. I use parm cheese and sharp cheese. sometime i use pepper jack and parm. Mozzeralla and parm all depends on what you like. and sprinkle the top with the bacon bits - Then heat till cheese melted and dig in. serve with sour cream. Daughter put hot sauce on them.   My family doesn't even wait for them to cool alittle. Remenber not a low calorie or cholestrol dish. but once in a while -- what the heck you have to splurge once and awhile.


----------



## advoca (Apr 26, 2006)

There was a Chef called Bautte. I think he was French, though he did a lot of cooking in London and I believe he was Chef at the Hans Crescent Hotel. He wrote a book on 239 ways of cooking potatoes. 
 
There are so many ways to cook potatoes,: boiled or steamed, mashed, fried in butter or oil, deep fried, cooked slowly in a casserole with stock, milk, cream, or a sauce, baked dry in the oven, baked in embers, or cooked dry in the microwave. 
 
It seems as though every Chef has devised his own ways ( I have five recipes for Gratin Dauphinois!) The Spaniards cook potatoes in Garlic and Almond Sauce, or with Rosemary, or with a Green Sauce. And there seems to be an infinite way of dealing with mashed potato. 
 
And you can always bake them and stuff them. 
 
And when it comes to frying, every Chef seems to have a recipe. Just look at the many ways to make Rösti Potatoes.


----------



## cara (Apr 30, 2006)

my really loved dear husband  brought some!!! potatoes with him.. just about 22pounds... 
we will have potatoes for the next months I think..
yesterday I started with mashed potatoes, today we have skinpotatoes with Zaziki, tomorrow we are invited for a bbq, but I have to search for something for the coming days...


----------



## biev (May 1, 2006)

Cara: I'd vary between baked potatoes, mashed, scalloped or oven fries as a side dish for dinner, and then I'd use the rest to make skillets in the mornings  It's easy to vary with that too, depending how you season them and whether you shred them, cut into cubes or slices... Then again, I'm french. I wouldn't mind eating potatoes with every meal, every day. Sadly in the weather here, they don't even last a day on my counter! I'm stuck buying the premade mashed potatoes!


----------



## Diane1415 (May 1, 2006)

Luvs, I think the best way to cook tiny, or small, potatoes is to halve them and roast them with a little oil then toss them in lots of garlic butter. They taste soooo good.


----------

